# PaulzDeep - New Moon Lawn Journal of destruction 2022



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

Gather around as I tell you a story without an ending... A story of a lawn in sadness, a lawn in a funk.. essentially a lawn without love...

Unlike most stories this story is playing out in real time and without a safety net. The images below are of my lawn of weeds and disappointment. This Fall will be a time of destruction and rebirth as I go nuclear on it and take it out. I'm going to be glyphosating the entire lawn and plant only New Moon KBG across all 10K square feet. Along with this I am planning on bringing in lots of topsoil and renting a skid steer to level as much as I can. Dips and divots in the front and so much rock and clay in the back not to mention it pools so bad in a big indent. It's going to take some work.

I hope you will join me as I take on this project... Hell I'm counting on it. I have been reading your posts and trying to learn as much as possible to do this lawn justice, but the communal knowledge here is astounding.

My next post will be with my to-do checklist and the results of my soil test which I just sent out today.

Some may ask why New Moon...
My lawn suffers from a lot of shade. I'm going to put this KBG to the test on shade performance.

Not pretty pictures of my lawn.







Thanks for any comments/suggestions.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh baby, this is Extreme Makeover Lawn Edition. Those are some gnarly looking weeds. I'd start the kill sooner rather than later. I'd be interested in seeing the entire scope of the property. Get that topsoil and kill in earlier than you think so you can fallow fallow fallow.


----------



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the heads up. I plan on giving 2 treatments of glyphosate with a final scalp treatment just prior to the topsoil going down.

Right now I am just waiting on product to be received and for the soil test results. I will get full lawn pics posted shortly. As I kill off the existing lawn of weeds I am going to use the soil test to see what is needed for amending the existing soil to hopefully have ground with plenty of nutrients in it to help the KBG grow roots quickly. KBG being slow to grow I want to make sure that I get a good root system in before the winter.


----------



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

So I received the results from my soil sample today and now I must be ready to amend my soil to get it where it needs to be so I am ready for planting. If anyone has a recommendation for what products I can use I would appreciate it. This is new to me and I am doing the best I can as I learn while lurking on all of this communities amazing posts.



I will be posting full images of the existing lawn, my material list, equipment list, and current schedule for the destruction and rebuilding of this sad lawn in the next day or two. Thanks for following along.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

What made you choose New Moon as opposed to other KBG cultivars? I'm not finding much information or pictures of it. Would love to see how it looks like and cant wait for your renovation!


----------



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

Why New Moon?

If you look below you can see the images of the lawn I am currently going to renovate. It's surrounded by large Oak, Maple, and Ash trees, so the lawn doesn't get much sunlight. But I really like KBG and wanted to put my own experiment in place. It's supposedly very disease & pest resistant while also being very shade tolerant. It is also supposedly slow growing which is all plusses in my book.

I have tried many seeds in the past but always just cheap big box mixes with limited success. I decided to go for broke this time with a massive lawn reno to test the claims made by Pure Seed. If all goes well then my grandfather's house will have a lawn he can be proud of again. It's a labor of love for the family member while also providing an extreme test for me and the community. It's a new cultivar so little is known but that's exciting to me.

Seed Manufacturers Claims:






Manufacturers Sell Sheet:



Home Images:









I hope you will follow along with Journal as we put the claims and my skills to the test.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow that is some extreme shade the grass is being tested under. Practically zero sun and it is still dark green. Looking forward to your results.


----------

